# Nếu bạn đang gội đầu hàng ngày thì nhất định phải đọc bài viết sau



## mai lan (3/8/18)

Để có một mái tóc đẹp và óng ả, bạn cần tuyệt đối tránh những hành động sau nếu không muốn làm hư tổn mái tóc của mình.

*Thay đổi kiểu tóc liên tục*
Nhuộm tóc, duỗi thẳng và uốn xoăn là nguyên nhân khiến cho tóc của bạn phải tiếp xúc với nhiều hóa chất. Từ đó, tóc trở nên yếu và xơ hơn. Do đó, khi bạn muốn đổi một kiểu tóc mới, đừng quên nói với thợ làm tóc về tình trạng trước đây của mái tóc. Điều này giúp họ có thể chọn phương pháp điều trị tốt nhất cho mái tóc của bạn.






_Thường xuyên thay đổi kiểu tóc sẽ gây tổn hại tới tóc của bạn _​*Gội đầu mỗi ngày*
Gội đầu mỗi ngày sẽ làm mất đi lượng dầu tự nhiên mà da đầu tiết ra, dẫn đến khô tóc, dễ gãy rụng. Tuy nhiên, nhiều người lại có thói quen gội đầu hàng ngày vì nghĩ rằng điều này sẽ giúp tóc sạch, khỏe hơn. Bạn chỉ nên gội đầu từ 2-3 lần mỗi tuần để giữ cho mái tóc được mềm mượt tự nhiên.

*Thoa dầu gội khi tóc chưa ướt hết*
Làm ướt tóc vội vã và ngay cả khi tóc và da đầu chưa ướt hết đã thoa dầu gội lên đầu là cách gội đầu sai lầm rất nhiều người mắc phải. Chỉ khi tóc và da đầu được làm ướt thì bụi bẩn và gàu mới được gội sạch khỏi da đầu. Do đó, trước khi xoa dầu gội, bạn nên làm ướt toàn bộ tóc và da dầu bằng nước ấm vừa hoặc nước lạnh trong khoảng hơn 1 phút (không nên dùng nước quá nóng sẽ khiến tóc khô và xơ). Sau đó nhẹ nhàng thoa dầu gội, dùng đầu ngón tay xoa bóp nhẹ nhàng da đầu nhằm loại bỏ những mảng da chết, bụi bẩn, gàu... để làm sạch tóc một cách triệt để mà không làm tổn thương da đầu.

*Nhuộm tóc liên tục*
Một số loại thuốc nhuộm tóc có thành phần có thể gây kích ứng da đầu và gây đỏ mắt. Đặc biệt với những người da đầu yếu và nhạy cảm, thuốc nhuộm có thể gây ngứa, lở loét và da đầu như bị kiến đốt khi dùng thuốc nhuộm liên tục nhiều lần.






_Để tóc màu tự nhiên là cách tốt nhất để bảo vệ tóc cho bạn. _
​*Chải tóc khi tóc còn ướt*
Tóc ướt là lúc những sợi tóc yếu và dễ tổn thương nhất, đó là lý do bạn được khuyên rằng không nên chải tóc khi tóc còn ướt. Sử dụng khăn tắm để làm khô tóc cũng làm tóc hư tổn hoặc bong tróc lớp biểu bì đặc biệt đối với tóc xoăn. Lời khuyên là bạn nên sử dụng các loại khăn lông sợi nhỏ lau đầu sau khi tóc khô hơn để giảm thiểu tổn hại tóc.

*Sấy khô tóc quá mức*
Việc dùng máy sấy thường xuyên sẽ khiến tóc trở nên khô, dễ gãy và rụng nhiều hơn do tác dụng của nhiệt độ. Ngoài ra, điều này còn làm giảm đi độ đàn hồi tự nhiên, khiến tóc bị xẹp và xơ xác. Do vậy, bạn cần phải chú ý đến nhiệt độ của máy sấy để điều chỉnh thích hợp, vừa giúp tóc nhanh khô lại không bị rối hay hư tổn.






_Tuyệt đối không sây khô tóc quá mức _
​*Để ướt tóc khi bơi ở bể bơi*
Tóc dễ hấp thụ clo trong nước hồ bơi và từ đó dẫn đến sợi tóc giòn và mỏng dần. Để bảo vệ tóc luôn trong tình trạng chắc khỏe, trước khi xuống nước bạn nên làm ướt tóc bằng nước máy hoặc sử dụng mũ trùm đầu khi tắm. Điều này sẽ giữ cho các lớp biểu bì trong tóc không bị ảnh hưởng bởi tác động bên ngoài.

*Để tóc tiếp xúc ánh nắng mặt trời quá nhiều*
Vào những ngày cần hoạt động ngoài trời, việc bảo vệ mái tóc khỏi ánh nắng mặt trời quan trọng như bạn bảo vệ làn da của bạn. Nếu bạn ở ngoài trời nắng trong một thời gian dài, ánh mặt trời có thể làm hỏng và làm mất nước của nang tóc. Thêm vào đó, việc để đầu trần dưới nắng còn làm cho lớp bảo vệ các loại dầu tự nhiên trên da đầu bị mất đi, dễ dẫn tới hiện tượng viêm nhiễm da đầu. Vì vậy, hãy sử dụng những loại sản phẩm chăm sóc tóc tăng cường độ ẩm, gia tăng sự mềm mượt hoặc che nắng với một chiếc mũ hoặc khăn choàng để giữ cho mái tóc luôn khỏe mạnh.

*Không cắt tóc khi tóc hư tổn*
Tóc hư tổn hay cụ thể bị chẻ ngọn là do chịu tác động bởi nhiều yếu tố như hóa chất, nhiệt độ, kém dinh dưỡng… Để tránh các tóc bị chẻ ngọn, bạn nên cắt tỉa tóc hai tháng một lần để có mái tóc khỏe mạnh hơn.

_Nguồn: GDVN_​


----------

